# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πωλειται Dell Inspiron 15 N5040

## KOKAR

CPU i3 @ 2,53GHz
RAM 4GB
Disk 500GB
Οθονη 15,6" HD glossy ( 1366x768 ) 
DVD R/W
Hdmi output
Original dvd με το λειτουργικό σύστημα

Χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση η μπαταρία του, 
η οποία κοστίζει (*εδώ*) 20€.


Τιμή 135€




01.jpg 05.jpg 06.jpg 07.jpg 04.jpg 65307457_385848342053451_274410017501741056_n.jpg

----------


## moutoulos

Με ενημέρωσε ο Κώστας ...

Νεα ΤΙΜΗ : 125€

----------


## moutoulos



----------

